# Wanting to have a JD



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a free 20 gal tank and i want to house 2 jack dempsey in there. Dont know if that size will be enough for them. But according to the profile section they may reach 8-9". I really like to have JD for they are really nice looking. Cant afford to have a bigger tank for there are no more space in the house. Any suggestions or possibilities for it to happen will be greatly appreciated.

Tenx in advance


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

You could have 2 juvies in there for a little time I would not advise it,but around 4 inches they need to be moved to at least bare min 55 together. And thats if its not 2 males. So for a clear answer no. That tank is not even close enough sutiable.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

Im afraid to hear that. What would be the ideal tank size when they already matured. Will a 75 gal do? 
Maybe in the future I can rearrange the house and have some space for a bigger tank


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes for a pair 75 in perfect. But they may not even survive the bioload of a 20 gallon


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

time will come. i will have my JD. tenx a lot


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

No dice I'm afraid. Smallest tank that can house a pair of JD's long term is 55 Gal. Even then, it would likely need to be a breeding pair in order to be happy. 2 of the same sex will likely kill each other.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

MacFish said:


> No dice I'm afraid. Smallest tank that can house a pair of JD's long term is 55 Gal. Even then, it would likely need to be a breeding pair in order to be happy. 2 of the same sex will likely kill each other.


 :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In my experienceâ€¦ a 40 breeder or 55 gal is the smallest a pair will be content withâ€¦ a 75 gal makes them happyâ€¦ and of course beyond that the bigger the tank the happier the fish (assuming the larger tank isnâ€™t overcrowded).

For a 20 gal I would suggest a pair of Dwarf Cichlids such as Apistos or Rams. In addion to the Dwarves in the 20 gal you could add a nice school of Tetras or the likeâ€¦


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

thinking about your suggestion of using a 55 gal, i would probably transfer my rams, severum and parrots from my 55 gal to the 20 gal. that will now leave me with a free 55gal for a pair of JD. but i dont think my transferees will be happy with that :-?. i also have an all male mbuna/aulo in a 75 gal. ill think this over if i can relocate each group just to get my first JD. hope i can make a good decision and leave all my fish happy. worst come to worst, ill get a new 75gal 

tenx all


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think a severum or a parrot would be very happy in a 20g. It would work ok for rams though.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

A Severum and a Parrot wouldn't even fit in a 20 gal L! Even if it was just a Severum or a Parrot as a single fish! Personally I would get either a 40 breeder, a 55, or a 75 gal if you want to keep the Severum and the Parrot. If you would rather switch the Severum and the Parrot for the JD's in the 55 and then move the Rams to the 20 gal L that would work! Although you will need to get at the very least another 20 gal L for the JD fry if you want to raise and sell fry.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

what do you think of this:
1. move the rams to the 20gal
2. move the mbuna/aulo from the 75 gal to the 55 gal
3. move the parrots (2) and severum (1) with a pair of JD to the 75 gal
that's the last option i have (i know most would say to get a new 75 gal for the JD and keep the others to where they are now)

tenx all


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO keeping other cichlids in a 75 gallon with a pair of JD would not work very well. If you really want a pair of JD's they would be best in their own tank.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

:thumb:

A pair of JD's will kill the Severum and the Parrot. You are going to have to get rid of fish or buy a tank for the JD's. I am not real big of mixing cichlids from different continents but if you are really set on getting a pair of JD's and you really dont want to get rid of anyone what about putting the Sev and the Parrot with the Mbuna?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that for the time being, keeping the JDs and the sev in the 75 will be fine. A larger tank or another 75 will be needed in the future but for now I think it looks fine. I've kept them together before and as long as an you watch for aggression (which at this point may be more on the part sev especially if the JDs are pretty small) there is not likely to be a problem. It's not perfect but it'll work for now and give the OP plenty of time to come up with a more permanent housing arrangement.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> A pair of JD's will kill the Severum and the Parrot. You are going to have to get rid of fish or buy a tank for the JD's. I am not real big of mixing cichlids from different continents but if you are really set on getting a pair of JD's and you really dont want to get rid of anyone what about putting the Sev and the Parrot with the Mbuna?


You really think so? I think what he wants in his 75 would be fine. JD's really don't get _that_ aggressive when spawning...

The only thing I'm not familiar with is the parrot.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Well seeing that he doesn't even have the JDs yet, we can't say what size they are...

Since the OP hasn't mentioned how bit the Parrot nor the Severum are...

It's really naive to say the fish that don't exist yet are going to kill the fish that we don't know how big they are... way too much speculation in there for me...

I think 5 Cichlids (2 JD, 2 Parrot & 1 Sev) is too much for a 75 gal...

I think the OP is best off leaving things the way they are and getting another tank for the JDs... Sure you could move things around for them to fit, but then fish will grow, aggression will increase... and chances are your still going to need another tank (or less fish).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You really think so nutcase?

I guess I'm looking at things from the point of view of them all being full grown. I think they'd be fine in a 75...

But you're right, we don't know how big any of the fish are, and we don't know how big the jd's will be when they're purchased...

So in an attempt to spread MTS even more.... sure yeah, go get another tank :thumb:

I still think they'd be fine though


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> You really think so? I think what he wants in his 75 would be fine. JD's really don't get that aggressive when spawning...
> 
> The only thing I'm not familiar with is the parrot.


I just think personally when keeping a pair of cichlids (as I am looking in the future for the OP) that the pair should have their own tank because a lot of problems can happen when least expected! It doesn't matter if the pair isn't highly aggressive or not the other individual fish can be the trouble makers like as crossbreeding and fatal aggression as I have learned from my Sajica when I tried making a community: My Sajica pair and some Firemouths. I just think its too risky either way!

When I lost my Sajica pair it was VERY devastating and upseting and never again will I keep pairs in a community!

Pairs should definately have their own tank! Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Also not to mention it would be A LOT of bioload for the 75 gal. With the 6 juvies, severum, and the parrot. And from what I gathered the OP was wanting to keep a pair of JD's, the severum, and the parrot. It wouldn't be enough room for the aggression and the size of fish! The JD pair would be the only ones living in the 75 gal.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Kind of a doom and gloom forecast there CL  .The OP has more than enough tank at the moment to handle a ( for the sake of argument ) half grown severum and blood parrot, plus a few juvie JDs. The bioload of that situation would not be excessive with a decent filter. 
From what I got , the OP was going to use this as a temporary set up and get another tank when he could get some space for it . I understand your POV considering what happened to your Sajica, but as long as the situation is not permanent I see no reason it won't work for now.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

To give some details on my fish, the sev is full grown and the parrots are half grown. Im planning to add a pair of juvi JD. I know its a shot in the arm trying to have a community of these fishes. For now, as *** said, i cant afford to add a 75gal so im trying to get the best opinion from you guys on how this will work. Joels fish, thanks, I feel it would work for now. But getting a 75 gal would be the last resort. Tenx for sharing guys


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Loose the blood parrots, and you might have a real decent chance of this working long term. Right now the biggest issue will be the sev giving the juvie JDs trouble(it's "his tank" in his eyes). Changing up the decor , preferably with the sev out of the tank , and then add all the fish back at once ( minus the BPs) . This will get rid of established territories, and hopefully lessen any potential aggression. The blood parrots are just gonna have to have a new home.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

nothing else,

Why exactly do you want two JD's? Are you wanting to breed them? (I apologize if I've missed something about that) If you are just wanting a JD for 'display' purposes I'd get a few 'juvies' and put them in the 75 after the decor has been rearranged. I'd put the JD's in first, next day the BP's and the next the severum. This would give the smaller fishes time to get to know the lay of the land (so to speak) before the big guy gets put in. Once the JD's get around 4" you should be able to pick out the best looking one and return or sell the other(s).

If your intentions are for breeding I'd be looking for another 75 for the pair of JD's. This is, of course, what I'd do. I'm by no means an expert, just a fellow cichlid lover who understands lack of tanks and space. Good luck!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm going to jump on board with Nighthawk here... 5 Cichlids including a breeding pair in a 75 gal, I think would be pretty tight... 4 Cichlids in a 75 with no pairs, it's got a pretty good shot...

Like Joel's Fish, if I were in your shoes I'd drop the BP's and go for the pair w/ a Sev. I just hate to suggest to anyone to get rid of their pets 

...and I still think 5 Cichlids including a spawning pair of Dempseys is too much aggression for a 75 gal... bio load will be 'full' but I would expect a typical regular maintenance schedule to keep everything in check... But I would expect the Dempseys to push the other 3 Cichlids into a tight area where they will make life unhappy on each other until the Dempseys come pick on everyone...

I have a 4x2x2 120 gal with a pair of Dempseys, pair of Cons and a young female Trimac (6~7"). The Dempsey pair rule the tank and make life rough on the Convict pair and Trimac who are on a near constant battle over Convict fry... Sure my Cichlids are more aggressive by nature, but the tank is also a bit beefier... and I'm going to have to move some fish around soon...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Kind of a doom and gloom forecast there CL .The OP has more than enough tank at the moment to handle a ( for the sake of argument ) half grown severum and blood parrot, plus a few juvie JDs. The bioload of that situation would not be excessive with a decent filter.
> From what I got , the OP was going to use this as a temporary set up and get another tank when he could get some space for it . I understand your POV considering what happened to your Sajica, but as long as the situation is not permanent I see no reason it won't work for now.


I am not trying to be the one that breaks up the party with nothing but negative all over the place. I am just trying to advise warnings and what I learned as far as keeping pairs in a community! And also just trying to state my opinion in this. If everyone feels that this will be an ok setup then by all means go for it! I will not ruin the party any longer! I hope it all works out well! And wish you the best of luck! :thumb:

You are probably right and I am probably saying all of this for nothing! I will be honest I have never kept a pair of JD's SO I truthfully have never experienced their aggression but I have heard JD's when spawning CAN be aggressive.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

Judging from the way this thread gone, i might try it. It may work, it may not. I'll just see what happen. Nighthawk, ill definitely try to do what you suggested. Maybe by the time the JDs big enough, i might already have a decent location for all of them. Toby_H, do hate suggesting to anyone to get rid of their pets, it just hurt so much . I know you feel the same
Tenx guys for all the advice


----------

